# Picture Examples of Good Conformation



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I think Westminster did a nice job of editing down this breed video. You can see a range of colors and some nice breed type. The Westminster Kennel Club | Video - Sporting - Retriever (Golden)


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Here are some darker dogs who do/did beautifully. 

Diablo is a darker golden: http://www.k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=150894

Chaos and Bistro (Rush Hill) are/were extremely successful show goldens who are/were darker in color:http://www.k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=37695 Pedigree: BIS BISS Am CH Rush Hill Run'n Amuck at Abelard OA, OAJ, AXP, AJP, NFP (SDHF, OS)

Cane and Sissy(Mariner): http://www.k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=341092http://www.k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=1484

Here is Faith: http://www.k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=249893


----------



## KatieBlue'sMidnightSky (Feb 22, 2011)

Thanks LJilly for the links, and Noodles for asking the Q.

Was wondering if LJilly, or any other seasoned breeder/handler would be so kind as to post some Good- versus -Not so Good photos on each attribute of structure. 

Rear Angulation
Front Angulation
Topline
Head
Tail Set
Hocks
Neck
Earset
Balance

It would be great to have side-by-side photos of good/bad on each attribute with a detailed explanation. I looked for the "Blue Book" but couldn't find anything referring to a Golden Retriever "Blue Book". I did purchase Rachel Paige Elliot (spelling?) video on movement -- that was really helpful. I also purchased a book on good structure, but I've found no resources that compare the proper to the not so proper. I think seeing really good examples of each helps to solidify and clarify this information for me.

Is that too much to ask? hahahahaha! Don't wanna be a pain, but I really, really want to understand this better. 

ALSO-- This whole stacking thing. What is it exactly? Is it supposed to represent how a dog should always be seen standing....or is it more of a representation of how a Golden will stand when at alert out in the field. The reason I ask this, is because my girl doesn't "stack" on a day to day basis, but when she becomes alert to a bird or something, OMG! She stand so beautifully! Rear angles really show, front is leaned into, front legs are nicely under her, hocks are straight front and side, neck is extended, head is up and alert, great top line, ear set and tail set, she looks so balanced and beautiful. Is THIS what a true stack is, and one has to "teach" a dog to do it on command, in other words, without the prey? How does one do that? I've heard of people referring to dogs that naturally stack....I suppose my girl does that hahahaha, but ONLY when that "hunting" instinct kicks in.

Now...speaking of balance: 12:11...so this means ever so slightly longer than tall, so not quite a box, but a slight rectangle lengthwise?

Sorry this was so long!!!! And sorry if this is a hi-jack of the OP's post--if so, I can repost if necessary!


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

A new up and coming (very light) little bitch whom I admire is:

Pedigree: Apollo's Mu-Cha-Cha

She is beautiful in structure. She is just over a year old and I know atleast has a few points and a 4 pt major over some special bitches. She is what you would call very light! The lightest one I have see in the ring. I have some pics I took of her last weekend...wondering if I could share them?


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Link to the blue book...there are sketch examples that will be helpful.

A Study of the Golden Retriever


----------



## KatieBlue'sMidnightSky (Feb 22, 2011)

Hi Kelli~

That is the girl I fell in love with the minute I saw her in the ring--remember?!! When I saw her, I thought, wow, perfection. But, if you remember too, I told you I had no idea what I was talking about, no basis for my reaction/opinion, since I am not "studied" in the structure of goldens.

I will study the pics!! LOL! I need to see some pics of Not so good too though, for comparison.



kfayard said:


> A new up and coming (very light) little bitch whom I admire is:
> 
> Pedigree: Apollo's Mu-Cha-Cha
> 
> She is beautiful in structure. She is just over a year old and I know atleast has a few points and a 4 pt major over some special bitches. She is what you would call very light! The lightest one I have see in the ring. I have some pics I took of her last weekend...wondering if I could share them?


----------



## KatieBlue'sMidnightSky (Feb 22, 2011)

Thank you so much LibertyME!!!!!



LibertyME said:


> Link to the blue book...there are sketch examples that will be helpful.
> 
> A Study of the Golden Retriever


----------



## KatieBlue'sMidnightSky (Feb 22, 2011)

Oh how funny! I went to the link for the Blue Book....I already own it!!!! LOL! This, too, has been really great....but again, I think it would be helpful to have pictures and drawings of what ISN'T good. This may sound really weird, but my brain works that way. It's not that I can't see the good, but seeing the not-so-good helps to confirm what I see as good. 

Jeez, I'm weird! hahahaha!


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

I would caution in the interest of kindness...
Its one thing if some one posts a picture and says tell me the good, the bad and the ugly about _their own_ dog....
Another thing entirely to snags another members picture and then proceed to pick it apart...not polite or nice at all.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Please make sure that there are no photos of the handlers/judges (unless it is your OWN dog) or, you have the express permission of the owner to post.


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

I agree. What someone might thinks is nice another might pick apart. everyone is entitled to their opinion. I know it would be great to see picks first hand, but i would hate for a dog to be picked apart.

That's why after thinking about it i did not post a pic. Even though i like the bitch does not mean EVERYONE will and do not want to pick apart a fog. I do agree that it would be mean.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I learn the same way... 

A good example would be a thread I glanced at last night. Somebody posted a picture of a nice looking dog. Shortly after two other members immediately pointed out the dog's faults. Like the length of the body/back. I didn't even see that before it was pointed out. 

Personally speaking, a breeder/show person trying to convince me to enter my dog for a CCA test pointed out that the one thing she noticed off about my dog was the fact that he was high in the shoulders, but that a lot of goldens out there have the same type of structure - partly because they are intact adult males. Before that, I hadn't even noticed. I thought my dog's only faults were his eyes were too loose and he has a crook at the end of his tail (puppy injury before I brought him home). 

This is how I learn.

Though I definitely agree that if the dog can be identified (like that dog on the other thread) or if the owners are members and haven't invited criticism, picking their dogs apart is a bit impolite.


----------



## Noodles (Aug 9, 2011)

Please do not post pictures of others dogs without permission I would like to see sketches or pictures of ones own dog. I do not want people picking apart others dogs even if its true as an owner I wouldnt want to read it. And all dogs have thier faults no matter who they are!


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Noodles if you dont have a copy of the blue book...grab one up...really good reference...worth the 12.00 and supports the breed club!


----------



## Noodles (Aug 9, 2011)

Yes I will I amon my way to the dominican republic so it will have to wait until I get back. I just want something interesting to rsad on my trip.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

safe travels!


----------

